# photographing a minor



## msf (Nov 1, 2009)

The studio I use to work for had a policy not to photograph anyone under the age of 18 that were not  accompanied by someone that was 18 or older.  This seems a bit silly, but they must have had a reason for this.

I was just wondering how the pro's here handle this sort of situation.  Do you require some sort of parential permission?  This would be for a regular portrait.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 1, 2009)

These days, that sounds like a wise policy.
If you are alone with a child and even a hint of impropriety arises, you would be defenseless.


----------



## Double H (Nov 1, 2009)

ALWAYS, I repeat, ALWAYS have someone else there, preferably a parent or guardian. I only shoot if it's a parent/guardian, older friends do not cut it. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 1, 2009)

Parent/guardian, plus maybe an assistant.

The legal reasons behind a policy of having an adult there is only that they can be a witness. A parent/guardian can also sign a release, which is useful and necessary depending on how the photo is used.


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

We live in a sick society, where some people try to make a living off frivolous law suits. So, having an assistant with you is a must. If you are a man, having a woman with you during a session with a female model or a child is a great safety. Stupid, but necessary. At least in the US. People are a bit more normal in Europe, but not by much... I'm not a photographer, but work one on one with people in my profession, and strictly observe the above rules.


----------



## msf (Nov 1, 2009)

Well im just starting out, and dont have the funds to hire someone.  I will be working next to a studio so most of the time there will be someone else in the building, except for one day a week when it will be just me in the building.

I guess I should encourage the minors to come back with a parent/guardian. 

What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2009)

msf said:


> Well im just starting out, and dont have the funds to hire someone. I will be working next to a studio so most of the time there will be someone else in the building, except for one day a week when it will be just me in the building.
> 
> I guess I should encourage the minors to come back with a parent/guardian.
> 
> What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?


Just starting out doing what? Photography as a business?


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 1, 2009)

> Well im just starting out, and dont have the funds to hire someone. I will be working next to a studio so most of the time there will be someone else in the building, except for one day a week when it will be just me in the building.
> 
> I guess I should encourage the minors to come back with a parent/guardian.
> 
> What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?



You are starting out - investing several thousand dollars into your business, do you *really* want some 17 y/o **** ruin your life? Video camera - sounds nice but will it also record audio? Prosecutors can do _*so much*_ now adays.
*CYA* at all times


----------



## UUilliam (Nov 2, 2009)

Look at katie price she claims that her photographe, when she was 13, asked her to go topless, there is nothing the guy could do, he had no witness against it.


----------



## msf (Nov 2, 2009)

Just starting out as in the studio part of my business. : )  Ive been photographing for many years, wasnt able to work for a few years there, then starting earlier this year started my business up in this location.  Ive been doing portraits at location, but now that winter is almost here, I need a place to go when the weather outside isnt that good.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 2, 2009)

msf said:


> Well im just starting out, and dont have the funds to hire someone. I will be working next to a studio so most of the time there will be someone else in the building, except for one day a week when it will be just me in the building.
> 
> I guess I should encourage the minors to come back with a parent/guardian.
> 
> What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?


 
You really do not have much choice. Have a witness or decline the job. Prisons make lousy photo subjects.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2009)

When shooting minors, it would be wise to have both a contract (already signed by their parent or guardian) and a chaperon.  

I went to a seminar from a photographer who shoots a lot of high school seniors.  He told us about how this one girl almost ruined his reputation with some false accusations.  She wasn't even trying to get money out of it...apparently she was just being a ****disturbing teenager.  The girl's mother was at the shoot, holding a reflector. :roll:


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2009)

I fully agree with the others - you need their parent/guardian present and the consent forms that Mike talks about are also very important. Make sure that they are well written and also written in a language that people can understand easily - often legal speak, whilst grammicatally accurage, can be horrible to work out when your reading it on the fly and it can also put people off if they don't think they understand what they are getting or agreeing to.

Also remember that even if there is no evidence such accusations can ruin you very very quickly - and god forbid if it makes it into the local newspapers or (even worse) national. In any situation with little or no impartial evidence most people will quickly side with the minor against you - and even if it all comes out to be a lie and your let off the stigma can stick with you for life in the area you are living in. 

It might cost you more to have that additional person there but its far less then legal costs and far less risky. The parent being present also is an additional must. If you find the prices would be damaging to your income then its time to review your pricing and perhaps up your costs to reflect this additional need.


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 16, 2009)

msf said:


> What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?



If it has audio as well, it's probably a better option: anyone they bring will be biased to their side, and in the court's view, anyone on your payroll is biased to your side.


----------



## adcmarti (Nov 17, 2009)

Double H said:


> ALWAYS, I repeat, ALWAYS have someone else there, preferably a parent or guardian. I only shoot if it's a parent/guardian, older friends do not cut it. It's not worth the risk.



I totally agree with this.  You can't ever be to sure and can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## DScience (Nov 23, 2009)

msf said:


> Well im just starting out, and dont have the funds to hire someone.  I will be working next to a studio so most of the time there will be someone else in the building, except for one day a week when it will be just me in the building.
> 
> I guess I should encourage the minors to come back with a parent/guardian.
> 
> What about a security camera in the room, that way you have video documentation?



Get a girlfriend, and have her come. If your a girl, get a boyfriend and have him come. :mrgreen:


----------

